# Spoiler Question



## Team Valhalla (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey, first posting here....

I've got a '71 Lemans Sport convertible that I'm finally finishing up. Here's my question, was the spoiler an available option for this car?

Thanks in advance for input.

SP


----------

